# eine kurze frage, mit wichtiger antwort.



## Guest (6. Jan 2005)

So also,
ich möchte gerne wissen ob mann ein prog schreiben kann das wenn man ein bild daraufzieht reagiert, das heisst besser gesagt es sollte so reagieren:
beim loslassen des bildes in dem programm, sei dies ein fenster nach dem programm start oder einfach auf das Icon des programms selbst, sollte es die informationen des bildes herauslesen, das heisst die breite und höhe in mm bei einer Auflösung von 240 dpi und die farbraum information.
alles klar?

wer lust und zeit ha darf sich gerne daran versuchen.

mfg bambid


----------



## bygones (6. Jan 2005)

ja kann man schreiben... versuchen werden wir uns aber nicht, da wir hier keine Aufgaben lösen...

außerdem - bitte das nächste mal einen besseren titel wählen


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Jan 2005)

*verschoben*


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

kann manmir noch einen link geben auf dem ich einen editor zur generation diser java-Aplikation finde der auf OSX läuft? ich binn ein absoluter anfänger! dann versuche ich mich selbst! danke!

mfg bambid


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Jan 2005)

> einen editor zur generation diser java-Aplikation


Einen Generator?  :roll: Soweit dich das jetzt auch schocken wird: ich glaube das musst du schon selber einhämmern .


----------



## bygones (6. Jan 2005)

mann wäre das cool - ein programm, dem ich erklär was es machen muss - dann surrst a weng und schwupps kommt mein programm raus 

das wäre toll.....


----------



## niemand (6. Jan 2005)

Hab' ich schon. Ich erklär meinem Rechner, was ich haben möchte und sage am Ende: Mach das, oder nicht. Und dann macht der das, oder nicht. scnr

Aber es gibt doch diese Codegeneratoren für viele Kohlen zu kaufen, wie funktionieren die eigentlich?

cu


----------



## Gast (6. Jan 2005)

ja wie mach ich das?
ich versuche mich das erste mal mit java und ich habe keine ahnung davon, wie kann ich das machen. hilfe!!!
ich möchte nur ein kleines programm machen, ich weiss das es nicht einfach ist, aber es kann ja gelehrnt werden. wo kann ich das lehrnen? 

mfg bambid


----------



## bygones (6. Jan 2005)

hier mal vorbeischauen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6424
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=245


----------



## stev.glasow (6. Jan 2005)

niemand hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hab' ich schon. Ich erklär meinem Rechner, was ich haben möchte und sage am Ende: Mach das, oder nicht. Und dann macht der das, oder nicht. scnr
> 
> Aber es gibt doch diese Codegeneratoren für viele Kohlen zu kaufen, wie funktionieren die eigentlich?
> 
> cu



Also bei diesen simplen Generatoren sind die einzlenen Probleme schon einprogrammiert. Find die Dinger aber ehr mies.
Aber es wird doch grad an einer Machine gearbeitet (wurde das nicht sogar hier disskutiert), die das Programmieren komplett überflüssig macht, dort werden dann die Probleme in anderer (effektiverer) Form eingeben.

Nachtrag: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5395


----------

